# new construction- wire for flat screen



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need Power, HDMI and possible Component hookups, unless you are using the A/V receiver to act as the switcher between components going to the TV. There are some systems out there for the HDMI at partsexpress.com that allow a smaller cable to be ran for the LCD. When the blueprints were drawn up for the A/V and possible whole house system, does it show the number of hook ups on the plate for sending sound through out the room, or house?

Hooking up the LCD to A/V does take some pre planning, to do it correct, or you can throw it together and not worry about how it looks, which is not the best solution taking the later plan.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> You need Power, HDMI and possible Component hookups, unless you are using the A/V receiver to act as the switcher between components going to the TV. There are some systems out there for the HDMI at partsexpress.com that allow a smaller cable to be ran for the LCD. When the blueprints were drawn up for the A/V and possible whole house system, does it show the number of hook ups on the plate for sending sound through out the room, or house?
> 
> Hooking up the LCD to A/V does take some pre planning, to do it correct, or you can throw it together and not worry about how it looks, which is not the best solution taking the later plan.


Thanks for your help, but all I am needing is for my TV to work with dish network, I was told I need the HDMI for hi-def versus just the RG-6 cable....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

RG-6 is from the dish on the roof, or out in the backyard to the receiver. From there, it depends on where you want the Audio & Visual outputs to go next. Do you want to have a A/V 7.1 system control everything, so that you use it as the switcher for the DVD/Blue-Ray, Game system, Satellite outputs, or do you want everything to run to the LCD, and just use the LCD 99% for picture & sound?

I would go with a single HDMI from the LCD to where the A/V equipment will be, then use the A/V receiver to control everything for sound & picture as I stated before (yes, repeat, repeat, repeat). If wanting to do whole house sound, so that people in other rooms can pick what they want to watch, or listen to music, you will need to locate all equipment in either a dedicated A/V room that is temp. controlled, or place the equipment for the living room only in that room, then a multi-channel amp with receivers for satellite, etc somewhere else.

All of this should have started during pre-planning, and planning phases before any lumber hit the site. Do you even have a dollar estimate in how much you want to spend on the equipment and materials for just the one room, or do you plan on flying by the seat of your pants and cash flow as you go?

Also, as for equipment, you are probably looking at minimum a A/V receiver, Blue-ray player, the Satellite receiver/DVR, media server for Netflix, music, etc.

If it was me doing the wiring, I would pull at least two Ethernet, two RG-6, one telephone, a component, Fiber optics, which can all be done with "Octopus" cable to a home run location. If you have a Buffalo Wild Wings nearby, go in when they are slow, and speak to the manager, so that you can see how they did their set up, and they should be able to give you a little insight in how it will all fall together.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> Thanks for your help, but all I am needing is for my TV to work with dish network,


If this is all you want or need or think you will want or need in the future, then HDMI and power will meet your needs. 

Like the others, however, I suggest that now is a great time to include a few extra wires, just in case you decide that you want to change from Dish or add a bit of home audio or generally take advantage of some of the newer TV features.

Between equipment rack and TV, I would include HDMI, RG-6 (might you want to go to cable, or over-air TV?), Cat-6 (network-enabled TV anyone?), SPDIF fiber-optic cable (in case you wanted to send sound from TV to audio reciever).


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

oberkc said:


> If this is all you want or need or think you will want or need in the future, then HDMI and power will meet your needs.
> 
> Like the others, however, I suggest that now is a great time to include a few extra wires, just in case you decide that you want to change from Dish or add a bit of home audio or generally take advantage of some of the newer TV features.
> 
> Between equipment rack and TV, I would include HDMI, RG-6 (might you want to go to cable, or over-air TV?), Cat-6 (network-enabled TV anyone?), SPDIF fiber-optic cable (in case you wanted to send sound from TV to audio reciever).


Yes, that is all i want,... Can I just run an RG-6?? Thanks


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> Yes, that is all i want,... Can I just run an RG-6?? Thanks


Check the back of your dish reciever. Does it have a means of transmitting a video signal over RG-6 (probably not)? If not, then I suspect that having RG-6 between the equipment cabinet and TV location will do you little good for your immediate needs. If so, then you would need to compare the performance (picture quality, audio) of the connection. I suspect that HDMI will be your best bet if all you want is dish reciever to TV (no audio system, no cable system, no antenna, etc...), and your reciever and TV have HDMI connections.

Besides, there may be some additional benefit with using HDMI....your TV and dish reciever MAY be able to communicate and control each other over your HDMI cable. Check out the manuals for each device and look for HDMI-CEC. If both have this capability, then you may benefit from some control integration. 

Enjoy!


----------



## baum (Jul 14, 2009)

I would recommend just putting in a low voltage box (basically a box that is just a front frame, has no back to it, most of the time they are orange in color) behind the tv and one in the cabinet run either a 1.5" conduit or "smurf tube" between the two. Run your single HDMI for starters, i would also run a single piece of wire or string. you never know in the future if you may want to run more wires. that is where the wire or string will come in place. attach to the end and pull through.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys....I plan on running a RG-6 cable as there is a connector on back of my dish receiver for that and tech support says that it will work. I know most folks on here would do WAY more for home theatre etc, but I am just not that into movies, surround sound etc... I know it is always good to plan ahead but this is no where near the top of my list of things to plan ahead for.....Thanks again for the help and if you see anything wrong w/ RG-6 from box to tv (And Nothing More) please feel to let me know.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

It sounds as if you have made your decision. I hope it works out for you. I know that this is not what I would do, but it may very well meet your needs.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*another option*

Years ago I was going to run cat 5 through my house. Today we are wireless on all our computers, point being technology changes. 
Here is a thought If you aren't done already, I have run a pre marked central vac pipe in several homes as a conduit for wires above the fireplace, etc. This gives you the option to upgrade your sound system, etc or cables at a later date. If you go this route avoid short 90 degree elbows, but it is a VERY slick option :thumbsup:


----------

